# Co2 valve conversion, CGA 180 to CGA 320



## PlantsAndMe (Apr 3, 2005)

Hey guys, I have this regulator with a CGA 180 as the inlet (used for lecture bottles) and I was wondering what do I need to have in order to use the regulator on a CGA 320 CO2 bottle? 

Here's the information I got online for the regulator:

• CGA inlet connection, needle valve outlet with 1/4 in. NPTM connection
• Max. inlet pressure: 3,000 psig
• Temp. range: -40 to 140 °F


----------

